

Google plans to dump CSS regions to make Blink fast - pat2man
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/01/google-plans-to-dump-adobe-css-tech-to-make-blink-fast-not-rich/

======
dak1
This is now the second time I'm aware of Google essentially vetoing a
technology in favor of performance (MathML being the first).

Seeing it happen twice now is a little disconcerting. It feels like Google is
eschewing a responsibility it has to standards as one of the major browser
vendors in favor of its own interests.

If CSS Regions are truly a problematic proposal, it should collectively be
addressed now during the draft stage to either improve the standard or decide
to abandon them.

------
pat2man
Interesting move where Google can essentially veto a technology making it
impractical to use it.

